# my $300 MAC FAFI HAUL ohmygahhh!!!



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, I went crazy....this is what $300+ of what fafi looks like, still want to pick up a few more items


----------



## jpohrer (Feb 14, 2008)

Have loads of fun with your haul!  Great selections!!!


----------



## n_c (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Joslyn (Feb 14, 2008)

sweeeeet.


----------



## xStefanie711 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice Haul!!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 15, 2008)

Killer haul!!!!  I think that the bags look wwaaaaayyyyy better IRL than on the site or in promo pics!  Enjoy your new presents!


----------



## mreichert (Feb 15, 2008)

Super fun! Have a great time playing with your goodies


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 15, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm i know how you feel


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 15, 2008)

Now that's a HAUL!!!! Have fun and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 15, 2008)

i'm so jealous!! nice haul


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks gals.

BTW, im a NC42 in case any one was wondering which is why I chose the colors I chose


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 15, 2008)

fantastic haul


----------



## OolilredoO (Feb 15, 2008)

Great haul! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Jot (Feb 15, 2008)

nice haul x


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 15, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 15, 2008)

awsome haul! enjoy!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 16, 2008)

hmm.. my mac counter didn't have the make up bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how do you like it?  I might have to order from the site


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, nice haul.


----------



## frocher (Feb 16, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 16, 2008)

Great haul!!!! Which lipglosses are those???


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Great haul!!!! Which lipglosses are those???_

 

Cult Fav & sugar trance..LOVE LOVE LOVE BOTH of them. I think these are my new two fav lip glosses from mac..


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_hmm.. my mac counter didn't have the make up bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how do you like it? I might have to order from the site_

 

Definitely order it from the site. The bag online looks blah, but in person it feels so smooth and holds a ton.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_Cult Fav & sugar trance..LOVE LOVE LOVE BOTH of them. I think these are my new two fav lip glosses from mac..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what i thought they were and i really want those two!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome....have fun

I so agree...LOVE Cult Fave...got a couple


----------



## val-x (Feb 20, 2008)

Lovin' the haul! I still want to get a "few" more items too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already hurt my mom's wallet enough... I know dad's time come with me to MAC XD.


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 20, 2008)

Enjoy your haul. Everything looks so gorgeous, I cant wait for fafi to come out over here!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 20, 2008)

enjoy! i loved everything in this collection


----------



## chrissyclass (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome haul! What lipstick is that?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## Emmi (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet! Enjoy!! I can't wait to get my Fafi stuff on the mail!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## dromero (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice haul.  I myself spent about $250 and still want to go back for me. I want to find nice vice.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 21, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## archangeli (Feb 23, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------

